# Time to ramble on



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been around the WDF basically since it started as that's about the same time I started in protection sport as well. I thought of it as an online training club where there is a good exchange of information and there is a broad spectrum of abilities of both dog and handler. The more experienced people can help the newer folks and the newer folks bring up a different perspective and interesting discussion. There are no perfect dogs, just as there are no perfect handlers. I liked helping people with medical concerns for their dog with an understanding for the working dog that most vets aren't really that interested in and in exchange got some great information over the years on training. 

But I've had more and more people tell me they stay off here on purpose. I didn't want to since I really enjoyed it and I credit many people for helping me out over the years. I don't feel that is really the case any more. I see why some people, many of them very knowledgeable and accomplished trainers, do not post on here or stay off entirely. I have had people who I formerly got along with great say really hurtful things purely because they perceived a tone in my written word. I say with absolute sincerity that I only wish to help, even if it means opening myself and my dog up to criticism.

I'm sure some will roll their eyes, but it does make me sad with six years and literally dozens of people I've met off here and had a great time with. I'm not ashamed to say I have cheered when people achieved their training goals or cried when a respected forum member or beloved dog died. It's a very small world and it's more than just names on a screen. So I think it's time for me to move on, probably permanently, with this likely being my last post. But any time anyone is in my area, find me on Facebook or elsewhere and we can go work or talk dogs. Happy training...

Cheers,

-Maren


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I hope that when I come out for the Penn Vet Working Dog Seminar I'll get a chance to meet you still.

I can understand your feelings having been involved with other forums (non dog related) for many years.

Good luck and best wishes.

Craig


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

As a member/reader (nothing about moderating), this saddens me too. Personal insults are absolutely aside from, separate from, and unrelated to, views on training or handling.

It makes me sad. It's not necessary to say personally hurtful things to get a point across.

I probably do it, too. Maybe everyone does it occasionally. Maren, you have done it too. 

But flaming is a big fat detriment and de-railer. We don't need to do that.

JMO.


I hope that you reconsider.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You know what Maren? You and I have been on the same side of most discussions here until recently. I don't know what's going on with you, but I wish you would figure it out. Personally, I got fed up with your snarky little passive aggressive insults about schutzhund, a sport you BARELY spent any time in. Then you sit here and basically asked for comments about your dog, then pretty much dismissed those who's comments you didn't like and called them names. You once again get snotty and sarcastic with me because I disagree with you about the BH. I hate to break it to you, but people don't take shit (yours or anyone elses) lying down and will bite back every time.

One thing's for sure, I miss the old Maren.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Maren,

Please see my post in your other thread.....


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I understand where you are at, I've considered it myself on more than one occasion. 

If you do decide to come back, Ignore is a wonderful feature. Use it, and stick to it, don't use that little "I'll just peek this one time" option. It's not worth it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The subline under all my post can be really easy to live by. 
The name calling and insults tossed around have never made sense to me. 
Not much I can add to that! ;-)


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Don't leave just take a vacation from it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> The subline under all my post can be really easy to live by.
> The name calling and insults tossed around have never made sense to me.
> Not much I can add to that! ;-)


Betcha mine is better (lot more rude as well so I won't post it) 

Simply stated maren: You don't have to feed or f**k them so does it really matter?

You give as good as you get....and sometimes more! Reconsider, Maren. I only just got back, don't be takin away me fun girl!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jees Maren, Don, your lost love is gone, so WTF else matters.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know why but this thread reminded me of this quote.

The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy. 

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Maren

Sometimes we've agreed, sometimes we haven't but I've never felt inclined to put you on my "ignore" list. Just think about it - the written word is usually more annoying or hurtful than the spoken. Someone writes something that annoys / hurts you and you have time to let it fester unlike in real life when you can retort straight away and finish the episode in minutes.

It's very hard to "read" people on a forum. It's also very hard for people to "read" you. 

I must admit that I have found more "know-alls" on here than formerly. But, you know what, maybe a lot are thinking this about me :grin:

This hasn't to do with you but someone once asked me "if you think everyone is against you, you should start analysing your own character".

Do think it over Maren - what a forum it would be if we all agreed with each other.

Cheers
Gill


----------

